# high maintenance beauty?



## 1998redwagon (Jul 28, 2011)

recently i have become enamored with a 2006 a6 avant. love the cambridge green exterior color and the light colored ash inlay in the interior is just stunning with beige leather. 73K so it is way past the oem warranty. consumer reports says 2005-2007 are above average reliability, but.....

i have read loads about the older audis and most folks say shy away from them due to electrical and mechanical problems. but i already own a 98 vw passat wagon with 230K owned since new. can it really be any worse? i have the scheduled maintenance done and pay attention to the vehicle so i catch little problems before they become big problems. 

am i staring at a gorgeous high maintenance woman?


----------



## g2turbo7 (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't think so-- for one there's no timing belt and all the related components. Big savings there. 

Change ALL the fluids soon as you get it. We like AMSOIL and use tons of it-- amazing stuff. 

I use 85-140 and 190 race oil in the RS6 due to 500lb/ft TQ. The new 5-40 Euro EFM oil is holding very nicely too. 

Rough roads or driving will chew up front control arms, but shouldn't be an issue for awhile. Just did arms on a 150K 02 S8, that were finally failing. I've serviced the vehicle since '08 and was always impressed with how well it's held up. 

Expect minor electrical issues. Keep the battery and cables in top condition-- it'll help.


----------



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

g2turbo7 said:


> I don't think so-- for one there's no timing belt and all the related components. Big savings there.
> 
> Change ALL the fluids soon as you get it. We like AMSOIL and use tons of it-- amazing stuff.
> 
> ...


 

Hi ive been looking to get car too awd preferred is there any reason why 07 are going between 22 to 26k with 50 to 80, 000 miles??? I mean thats a decent price for a 10 cyl.


----------

